# Replated Vintage DE Razors



## PaulN

*UPDATE: Replated Gillette Fat Boy and Slim Adjustable photos added to page 3*

Hi All,

I was really after a new style Adjustable DE Razor, but they looked ugly and was pricey too, it seem vintage adjustables ticked all the boxes....

Well after alot of PMs to Ross and a frantic 2 weeks of eBaying at silly times of the night i had picked up the top 5 of the vintage Gillette Razors i fancied.

The first one i got was a Gillette Super Speed 40s which to be fair i did little research and when it came wasnt in great condition....

One of the last was a favourite of Ross its a Gillette Red Tip and after hunting too many down in the states and losing or being way too expensive I finally opted for a UK made Red Tip which i knew was in bad shape purley because Id heard a company called SafetyRazors.co.uk could strip them down and replate them.

So after both old razors turned up and a few emails with Dave @ Safety Razors i took a few pics and sent them off.......

A week or so later and good old Dave sent my Razors back looking all lovely.

Ill let the photos do the talking.
































































Im well chuffed and will be sending the others off at some point, Now i must say some think a vintage loses something by being replated but i wanted a new Razor in condition but the design and styling of a vintage...

Not sure why Gillette dont pull out their old designs and start making a DE Razor range!!!

Hope this interests some.

PaulN


----------



## Ross

I am very jealous:lol: Both look superb,I am going to have to get my Red tip re plated :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

They look great!!!

I have heard good things about Dave, he does great work...

The limited edition red top looks very nice as well....let me know how it shaves, as he has one for sale at the moment!

I really do think that "new age" shaving is a con for men with all these multi blade things at well over a £15 for a pack of 8...

My blades cost £12 and I get 200 of them!! :lol:

Modern progress is not always "best"

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

You will struggle to find a better shaving razor Cuey,I love my Red tip hardly used any other razor in the last 6 weeks:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> You will struggle to find a better shaving razor Cuey,I love my Red tip hardly used any other razor in the last 6 weeks:thumb:


Yeah, but remember I have the Heavyweight Merkur razor.....

hmmmm, I may have a wee punt...

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have a Merkur 39c Which is good but the Red tip shaves much better.


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> I have a Merkur 39c Which is good but the Red tip shaves much better.


Cheers...

Actually, on the point of just the blades...for 200 Gillette blades, you would have to spend £375... :doublesho

I'll bet the DE ones last longer than the 4/5/6 blade ones too.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

The Cueball said:


> Modern progress is not always "best"
> 
> :thumb:


Agreed, but a Merkur Progress is a pretty good razor 

Great job by Dave on the vintage razors.


----------



## james_death

I sold my Merkur vision.
Just didnt use it, felt and was lethal...:lol:

Very very sensitive skin...:lol:

That re chrome looks great...:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> I am very jealous:lol: Both look superb,I am going to have to get my Red tip re plated :thumb:


Do it :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

The Cueball said:


> They look great!!!
> 
> I have heard good things about Dave, he does great work...
> 
> The limited edition red top looks very nice as well....let me know how it shaves, as he has one for sale at the moment!


I cant say enough good things about Dave.

Yeah the red tip was what got my attention too. It was my back up plan if ebay didnt get me the results i wanted.

Id say go for it. I will be using the Red Tip at the weekend as i had to let the paint cure last.


----------



## Ti22

I've seen these DE things on another forum as well.. hmmmm very tempted to give it a shot!


----------



## Ross

You must,beats those silly Mach 3 ect razors hands down.


----------



## Adam D

I agree with Ross, go for it!

It's very niche, bit like detailing I guess 

Be careful though, as it is quite easy to get catch one of the acquisition disorders and finding yourself buying loads of razors/soaps/creams/brushes/fragrances/razor blades


----------



## The Cueball

Ti22 said:


> I've seen these DE things on another forum as well.. hmmmm very tempted to give it a shot!


I agree with the others, they are very good, and after you get used to them, give an amazing shave....

it is very much like detailing, you will get drawn in and start buying different bits n bobs as Adam says as well!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

You get drawn into it alright:lol:


----------



## Troon

Adam D said:


> Be careful though, as it is quite easy to get catch one of the acquisition disorders and finding yourself buying loads of razors/soaps/creams/brushes/fragrances/razor blades


I'm sure the good people on Detailing World are immune from unnecessary product acquisition habits.

:lol:


----------



## Ross

I have a acquisition disorders regarding old Gillette razors and shaving soaps:lol:


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Look great bud. I've jus gotta elf a Parker 99r and am totally converted to DE shaving


----------



## PaulN

Well after a long week and a half with my Gillette Fat Boy and Slim Adjustable away with Dave at restored razors.com my baby's have come home looking lovely and like new. 

I'll try and take some pics and get them up tomorrow and hopefully take some pics of the whole gang. 

I've not looked once for new razors since my last crazy blow out. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Adam D

PaulN said:


> Well after a long week and a half with my Gillette Fat Boy and Slim Adjustable away with Dave at restored razors.com my baby's have come home looking lovely and like new.
> 
> I'll try and take some pics and get them up tomorrow and hopefully take some pics of the whole gang.
> 
> I've not looked once for new razors since my last crazy blow out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


I would be very interested in seeing the photos Paul.


----------



## PaulN

Right, im pulling my finger out and posting up a few photos so heres the 2 most recent re Plated Vintage Razors.

They really are lovely :argie: Gillette Fat Boy and Slim Adjustable:














































Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross

Looks fantastic,I have a slim but would like to get a Fatboy only thing stopping me is the silly prices they go for.


----------



## sammatty

Dave Glynn is very VERY good!


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Looks fantastic,I have a slim but would like to get a Fatboy only thing stopping me is the silly prices they go for.


Agreed, not cheap. Mine was in good condition and from the states but still pricey.


----------



## PaulN

sammatty said:


> Dave Glynn is very VERY good!


Hes a top bloke that Dave :thumb:


----------



## sammatty

Ross said:


> Looks fantastic,I have a slim but would like to get a Fatboy only thing stopping me is the silly prices they go for.


I did find that the FatBoy shave didn't really live up to my expectation, I end up using my Aristocrat alot more on a daily basis.


----------



## Ross

Yeah heard the Fatboys are not just that good.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Yeah heard the Fatboys are not just that good.


I think the Fat Boy is better than the Slim Adjustable, due to the weight on the razor, and the width of the handle. :argie:


----------



## Ross

Still think the Red tip is better


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Still think the Red tip is better


They are nice when replated too :argie:










I need to take a few picks of the gang all together now they are all shinny..... lol


----------



## Ross

I think the Red tip is the finest shaving razor going:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I ma after this little beauty http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-G...rber_Shop_Collectables_LE&hash=item27c263fabc


----------

